# Eure RL-Achievements!



## Avyra (20. Oktober 2009)

hi, 
aus jux an der sache hab ich mir gedacht können wa doch mal einen RL-Achievement thread aufmachen von den achievements die ihr jeden tag erlangt habt. das stärkt das selbstbewusstsein und kann sehr lustig sein, würd mich freun wenn ich nachher was zu lachen habe.

ich fange einfach mal an:

[Läuft der Rückwärts?]
Erlernt den Moonwalk 
Titel: <Name> Jackson

[Warum tun die das?]
Sammelt als Zivildienstleistender im Kindergarten 5 Prittstiftflecken an eurer frisch gewaschenen Jeans

[Saubermann PRO]
Füllt in 2 Stunden 10 Spülmaschinen und leert sie wieder aus
Titel: Zivildienstleistender <Name>

das wärs für heute,
mfg Avyra


----------



## Dranke (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey NICE IDEE!!!!!!!!

Hm was könnte es noch geben ich überlege


----------



## Teradas (20. Oktober 2009)

Avyra schrieb:


> hi,
> aus jux an der sache hab ich mir gedacht können wa doch mal einen RL-Achievement thread aufmachen von den achievements die ihr jeden tag erlangt habt. das stärkt das selbstbewusstsein und kann sehr lustig sein, würd mich freun wenn ich nachher was zu lachen habe.
> 
> ich fange einfach mal an:
> ...


Cool.Laut dir,habe ich schon 3 Achievements 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl das mit dem Moonwalk,noch nicht,ganz klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (20. Oktober 2009)

So ich habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-(Euer Akku)

Ladet euer natel voll=Titel  Der Geladene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-(Seit mal Glücklich)

Lächelt eure Frau oder Bruder oder was auch immer an= Der Glückliche <NAME>

- 1 2 3 Schokolade

Esst 1 ganze schokoladen Tafel in 5min = vlt der stressige^^xD

-70 SMS am Tag

Schickt am Tag 70SMS= Der S M S süchtige

ES KOMMEN NOCH MEHR


----------



## Úlralas (20. Oktober 2009)

Úlralas hat den Erfolg [Tretminen, vorsicht Tretminen] errungen!

Trete in eurem Leben mind. 10 mal in Hundehaufen.
Bonustitel: Shittenschuhsohlmaster   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (20. Oktober 2009)

HIER:

------Seit ihr aber gross^''

        Sagt einem, er sei gross^^= Der Grösste


------Singsangsong

         Sing ein ganzes lied= Der Musiker

------Oha,wieso den so schnell

        Geht auf die autobahn und fahrt 140= Der Schnelle oder Ab 18 

------Für deine maus

        Putzt eure Maus=Der Perfektionist

------Coca Cola

       Trinkt 6 Pet Flaschen am Tag= Coca Cola


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (20. Oktober 2009)

[Herr Faulsack, bewegen Sie sich!]

Sitzen Sie 10 Stunden am Stück vor dem Rechner und klicken sich die Finger wund. Gleichzeitig müssen Sie 4 Flaschen Cola trinken und 2 Kg durch Chips & Co zunehmen. Bewegen Sie sich nicht, Sie könnten ja Gewicht verlieren!

Titel: <Name> der Speckige
Bonus-Items: [Gebratenes Hähnchen] & [Wappenrock des Muskelmonsters]

---

[Ach, was kommt denn da?]

Schreien Sie jeden an, der Sie nervt. Nerven schließt hier auch die bloße Anwesenheit eines Anderen ein! Vergessen Sie nicht, ignorieren Sie Ratschläge!

Bonus-Item: [Primitive Keule]

---

[Wie Musik in meinen Ohren!]

Hören Sie sich das neue "Tokio Hotel"-Album an.

Titel: <Name> der Knallkopf



Ähm, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ceecon (20. Oktober 2009)

{

[Penis-o-Meter]

Euer Penis hat eine größe von über 35 cm erreicht.

}

Titel: Liebesgott


----------



## Vanitra (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Glück ist mit dem Betrunkenen
(Fahr mit deinem Fahrzeug bei Rot über ein Kreuzung während du sturz betrunken bist, ohne einen Unfall zu verursachen, von der Polozei angehalten oder geblitzt zu werden.)
Titel: Der Glückspilz

Die Scheune wird voll
Geh mit deiner neuen Freundin deinen besten Kumpel besuchen und zeig ihm dein neuestes Epicmount.
Bonus: Die Freundin deiner Freundin


----------



## addyy09 (20. Oktober 2009)

nach draußen gehn anstadt nur vom pc hängen:

(name), der Entdecker 

im rl is der titel mehr wert als in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (20. Oktober 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> im rl is der titel mehr wert als in wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann sollte es auch Weltenbummler geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachts ist es  kälter als draußen
Öffne gegen 1 Uhr Nachts das Kellerfenster während du noch WoW spielst.
Titel: Das Kellerkind der Kellerkinder

Edit:

Wayne interessierst?
Verkleidet dich zu Fasching als John Wayne und knutsche sturzbetrunken die Freundin deines besten Kumpels ab ohne zu sterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (20. Oktober 2009)

Spiel World of WarCraft und auch NUR World of WarCraft, mind. 16h pro Tag und mind, eine Woche lang.

Titel: Kellerkind <Name>


Endlich was zum Futtern

Beende einen erfolgreichen Raid des Supermarktes an der Ecke und plündere eine Tiefkühlpizza.

Titel: <Name> will keinen Lieferdienst


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon das es bereits einen Treath dazu gibt? VON MIR? xD Warte ich kram den ma raus!


----------



## Teradas (20. Oktober 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das es bereits einen Treath dazu gibt? VON MIR? xD Warte ich kram den ma raus!


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=120295&hl= <--sollte das gewesen sein.Aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. Oktober 2009)

Dranke schrieb:


> -(Euer Akku)
> 
> Ladet euer natel voll=Titel  Der Geladene
> 
> ...


Was zur.. ist nen natel? Der Die Das Natel?


----------



## EisblockError (20. Oktober 2009)

[Der verführerische]

Küsst eine weibliche Humanoide die über lv 18 ist

Titel: Playboy <  >


----------



## addyy09 (20. Oktober 2009)

> Edit:
> 
> Wayne interessierst?
> Verkleidet dich zu Fasching als John Wayne und knutsche sturzbetrunken die Freundin deines besten Kumpels ab ohne zu sterben.


rat mal wessen freundin ich zuerst nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (20. Oktober 2009)

The Real Life Junkie
Gehe in den Supermarkt und denke an der Kasse nicht daran ob das Gold reicht.

Optische Täuschung
Schaue nach einer durchzechten Nacht morgens in den Spiegel ohne dich zu erkennen.


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Oktober 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=120295&hl= <--sollte das gewesen sein.Aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich Danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin zu blöd den zu finden^^ also closed hier und alle rüba zu mia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (20. Oktober 2009)

> Optische Täuschung
> Schaue nach einer durchzechten Nacht morgens in den Spiegel ohne dich zu erkennen.


xD 
"wo is mein equip hin?!"
xDDD


----------



## Teradas (20. Oktober 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Ich Danke dir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin einfach bei dir auf "Finde die Themen dieses Mitglieds" gegangen.
~ 20 Sekunden rübergescrollt,und dann hatt ich ihn.

So jetzt bin ich aber auch mal dran:

[Wer klimpert denn hier?]

Spielt ein Lied eurer Wahl auf der Gitarre,ohne einen Fehler zu begehen.
Titel:Gitarrist


----------



## Liberiana (20. Oktober 2009)

*[World First! 130 Jahre]*
Werdet als erster Mensch auf der Erde 130 Jahre alt.
Titel: Älteste( r)

*[Ich wär' so gern Millionär]*
Bekommt 1 Million Euro durch geleistete Arbeit.
Titel: Millionär

*[Erkundet die Welt]*
Bedingung:
---Erkundet Amerika
---Erkundet Europa
---Erkundet Asien
---Erkundet Nordamerika
---Erkundet Südamerika
---Erkundet Australien
---Erkundet die Antarktika
Titel: Weltenbummler


----------



## -Migu- (20. Oktober 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> *[World First! 130 Jahre]*
> Werdet als erster Mensch auf der Erde 130 Jahre alt.
> Titel: Älteste( r)



Sorry für Klugscheisserei aber das ist biologisch unmöglich. Ein Mensch kann theoretisch nur 120 Jahre alt werden.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (20. Oktober 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht was ein natel ist?
> 
> Ich auch nicht, dann sind wir ja schon zwei.



Sogar zu 3t^^


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Oktober 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Sorry für Klugscheisserei aber das ist biologisch unmöglich. Ein Mensch kann theoretisch nur 120 Jahre alt werden.




Dann erklär ma bitte warum, würd mich intressieren^^


----------



## Reho (20. Oktober 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Sorry für Klugscheisserei aber das ist biologisch unmöglich. Ein Mensch kann theoretisch nur 120 Jahre alt werden.



Dann Klugscheiss auch richtig :-)



> Jeanne-Louise Calment gilt als bisher ältester Mensch: Die Französin wurde 122 Jahre, fünf Monate und 14 Tage alt.



Quelle

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für OT


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (20. Oktober 2009)

Reho schrieb:


> Dann Klugscheiss auch richtig :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schwachsinn nur das älteste 122 und paar zerquetschte waren heißt es nicht, dass ein Mensch nicht die 130 knacken kann.
Gabs halt noch nicht und ist unwahrscheinlich aber es ist bestimmt nicht biologisch unmachbar...

Toyota -Nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## -Migu- (20. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Schwachsinn nur das älteste 122 und paar zerquetschte waren heißt es nicht, dass ein Mensch nicht die 130 knacken kann.
> Gabs halt noch nicht und ist unwahrscheinlich aber es ist bestimmt nicht biologisch unmachbar...
> 
> Toyota -Nichts ist unmöglich



Naja, mein alter Lehrer in Biologie hat das mal erzählt, iwas wegen der Zellteilung und dass dabei die DNA immer ein bisschen verkürzt wird. Naja auch egal.
Sorry für Off Topic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkalius (20. Oktober 2009)

[Auch blind gut]


Fahre um 24:00 mit dem Fahrrad durch einen stockdüsteren park ohne das geringste zu shen und das unbeschadet

                         Geschaft


----------



## Mr.Mojo (20. Oktober 2009)

[Haustierepidemie]

Mische deinen 2 Kanninchen (männlich und weiblich) Viagra ins Essen und verhindere,trotz 15h Wow am Tag, das keines der Kanninchen innerhalb von 5 Jahren verdurstet/verhungert.



ich überleg mir noch was 

mfg


----------



## Leamashi (20. Oktober 2009)

> die drei unwissenden was ein natel ist...


ich glaub wir kennen das als handy


----------



## Raxon22 (20. Oktober 2009)

Handy aus: Ladet euer handy auf so das ihr wieder telen und sms schreiben könnt
Der ruf nach Alkohol: geht einkaufen und trinkt bei euch daheim 10 bier ohne das euch dabei schlecht 
wird oder ihr euch übergeben müsst


----------



## HappyChaos (20. Oktober 2009)

Schaffe es,einen kompletten Tag lang,jedes Mitglied des Buffed Forums zu überzeugen,in jeglichen Threads nicht zu flamen und sinnvolle Threads zu eröffnen.

Titel: Der Göttliche


----------



## d3faultPlayer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dranke schrieb:


> So
> - 1 2 3 Schokolade
> Esst 1 ganze schokoladen Tafel in 5min = vlt der stressige^^xD



300g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-Migu- schrieb:


> Naja, mein alter Lehrer in Biologie hat das mal erzählt, iwas wegen der Zellteilung und dass dabei die DNA immer ein bisschen verkürzt wird. Naja auch egal.
> Sorry für Off Topic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, das hat meine biolehrerin auch mal gesagt, denke aber dass es in paar jahren möglich sein wird noch älter zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry für ot


----------



## Fabian22244 (20. Oktober 2009)

[Herz gewonnen]
-gewinn das herz deines schwarms!
belohnung: küsse

[Herz gebrochen]
- lasse dein herz brechen!
belohnung: liebeskummer


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (20. Oktober 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> [Herz gewonnen]
> -gewinn das herz deines schwarms!
> belohnung: küsse


Also bei mir würde es Sex als Belohnung geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teddymurloc (20. Oktober 2009)

[Der faule]
-mach bei 3 verschiedenen Ärzten einen Termin und gehe nicht hin

Titel: <Name> der faule


----------



## Don_ftw (20. Oktober 2009)

[Happy Hour]

Trinkt 20 verschiedene alkoholgehältige Getränke.

Bonustitel: <Name> der alkoholisierte


[Wie der Asphalt]

Begebt euch zur Fahrschule und holt euch den Führerschein.

Behlohnung: Führerschein


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (20. Oktober 2009)

[Der Alkoholiker]

Exen sie eine Flasche harten Alkohol, sie mindestens 30% muss ihre Flasche Alkohol haben.
Ohne dabei zu kotzen, oder danach.


Gott war der schlecht >.<


----------



## Rashnuk (20. Oktober 2009)

Der möchtegern Scarface

Schaut euch Scarface den film an.

Titel: Heranwachsender Drogen König

--------------------------


----------



## dognose (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß was ihr wollt:

Erstelle aus Langeweile einen thread in den alle mit begeisterung posten:

Bonustitel: Menschenkenner


----------



## abe15 (21. Oktober 2009)

[Es sind einfach zu viele]
Schafft es, während den Schulferien beim Spielen von WoW zu entspannen.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2009)

[Clean]

Schafft es, 15 Jahre nach Therapie, immer noch "drogenfei" zu sein.

*fastgeschafft*


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (21. Oktober 2009)

[Soziale Missstände]
deckt als jemand völlig anderer verkleidet einen Sozialen Missstand auf
Titel: <Name> Wallraff

[Schatz machst du heute Essen?!]
lernt erst Tee dann Nudeln und Schließlich Eier zu kochen
außerdem müssen diese Speisen einmal in genießbarer Form
zubereitet werden
Titel: Küchensklave <Name>


----------



## NightCreat (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Da geht noch mehr]*
Trinkt soviel bis ihr die 1 Promille Grenze erreicht habt

*[Da geht noch viel mehr]*
Trinkt soviel bis ihr die 2 Promille Grenze erreicht habt

*[Da geht noch massig mehr]*
Trinkt soviel bis ihr die 3 Promille Grenze erreicht habt
Belohnung: 1 Flasche Bier

*[Das Glück ist mit dem Betrunkenen]*
Erreicht 4 Promille und steht immer noch Gesund auf 2 Beinen
Titel: Der Unsterbliche


----------



## Assari (21. Oktober 2009)

NightCreat schrieb:


> *[Da geht noch mehr]*
> Trinkt soviel bis ihr die 1 Promille Grenze erreicht habt
> 
> *[Da geht noch viel mehr]*
> ...



i lol'ed

Mir fällt nichts ein^^


----------



## Liljana (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Aganaut]*
Überlebt die AGA
Titel: Gefreiter

*[Stricher]*
Überlebt weitere 3 Monate beim Bund
Titel: Obergefreiter


----------



## Laberede (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Es liegt Musik in der Luft]*
Trällert die Zirkus-Fanfare nur mit Hilfe euer Pobacken
Titel: Star der Manege

Edit: zumindest die erste Strophe hab ich mal geschafft


*[Moderne Kriegsführung]*
Beendet eine LAN-Party durch einen gut plazierten Pups.
Titel: Geheimagent

Dürft mich Geheimagent Laberede nennen, hähä.


----------



## Lougen (21. Oktober 2009)

so jetzt darf ich mal

"der Straßen künstler"

Gewinnt ein Illegales Straßenrennen über 10km länge mit 5 minuten vorsprung

[titel: Der Überlegene]


"angeber"

Kauft euch auf dem volksfest bei einer schießbude 99 schuss und habt am ende 100 Punkte erzielt.

[titel: Eagle Eye]


"Alkoholiker"

trinkt bei der Geburtstags feier eures besten kumpels die hälfte des alkohols im alleingang weg ohne dabei umzufallen oder zu kotzen

[titel: <Name> der Alki


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Oktober 2009)

Verfasst nur ein einziges mal im Leben einen Beitrag zu einem Thread in einem offiziellen Forum, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Schreibfehler!
Titel:
*[Der mit dem Duden tanzt]*

Macht andere auf ihre Schreibfehler aufmerksam! (mindestens 10 Mann)
Titel
*[Der mit dem Duden winkt]
*
Verkauft erfolgreich euren WoW Acccount, um noch mehr RL - Archievements erhalten zu können:
Titel
*[Der Befreite]*

um nur einige meiner RL-Archievements zu nennen...


----------



## Ollimua (21. Oktober 2009)

Liljana schrieb:


> *[Aganaut]*
> Überlebt die AGA
> Titel: Gefreiter
> 
> ...


Die find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte da noch

[*Schleimer*]
Erreicht bei eurem Chef den Status Ehrfürchtig.
Belohnung:  [Gehaltserhöhung]


----------



## Redtim (21. Oktober 2009)

jeah XD geile idee^^
lasse mir in der schule was einfallen ;D


----------



## NightCreat (21. Oktober 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> [*Schleimer*]
> Erreicht bei eurem Chef den Status Ehrfürchtig.
> Belohnung:  [Gehaltserhöhung]



der gefällt mir ^^

*[Ist doch noch früh]*
Bleibt eine ganze Nacht wach und überzeugt andere das es noch früh ist
Belohnung: Augenringe + den Titel Bettmeider


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Euch allen ist durchaus bewusst das nicht jeder Erfolg einen Titel gibt hoffe ich.

*[Wafffenschnein]*
Erlernt die Fähigkeit [Schusswaffen].
*
[Guter Schuss!]*
Erhöht eure Fertigkeit [Schusswaffen] auf 25 ohne einen anderen Spieler zu töten.

*[Howdy! Brillianter Schuss]*
Erzielt mit eurer [Schusswaffen]fertigkeit eine Punktzahl von 100 bei einem beliebigen Schiessbudenspiel.
Titel: Revolverheld; Belohnung: [Plüschbär]

Jetzt kein Erfolg:
[Plüschbär]
Selten
Einzigartig
Benutzen: Erhöht euren Ruf bei der Fraktion "Freundin" um 100.


Ich denke mir weitere aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Buffed User

Denkt euch ulkige Erfolge aus bei denen total wirre Sachen wie Frauen, Alkohol, Autos, Waffen oder Drogen vorkommen 
am besten noch in pralerischer Form.

Bonus: Fühlt euch erwachsener


----------



## Feuerkatze (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Der Schlaue]*
Schließt euer Abitur erfolgreich ab

*[Der Schlauere]*
Schließt euer Studium erfolgreich ab

*[Das Arbeitstier]*
Erhalte einen Fulltimejob (=mehr als 37,5 h/woche)


Spießig - ich weiß *g*


----------



## Jerkia (21. Oktober 2009)

---Mensch, hab ich einen Hunger---

Gehe in ein fastfood restaurant und esse 30 Burger ohne zu kotzen.

Titel: Burger King


----------



## Cruzia (21. Oktober 2009)

------WAS FÜR EIN SCHÖNER TAG------

Begrüsst alle im Büro um 7 Uhr morgens mit einem lauten und herzlichen "Morgääään!!!" und das 5 Tage hintereinander.
*
Titel: Der Ausgestossene*


----------



## TheOrc (21. Oktober 2009)

[Der Unabhängige]

Gehe an einem Tag, der nicht Mittwoch ist, einkaufen.

Bonus: Voller Kühlschrank


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

@Hansquadrat
Kannst du uns mal sagen, was du da für einen Avatar gewählt hast? Das Foto sieht mir nach so nem Deutschen Offizier aus dem dritten Reich aus.
Bist du leicht Rechts orientiert? (wenn ich irre, einfach bescheid geben)


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Xd ich glaube nicht das die im 3ten Reich Monokel getragen haben ^^

Gib bei Googel Hans ein 2te Seite. Genommen hab ich den weil er so herrlich bescheuert aussieht ^^


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Nö, dann is okay, ich hab nur gefragt^^


----------



## Threisch (21. Oktober 2009)

"Bin da, wer noch?"

Erscheint als erster bei der Arbeit

Bonus Titel: Frühaufsteher "Name"




"Der stammt bestimmt von Einstein ab!"

Erhalte ein Weltweit geltendes Diplom




"Lehrlings-Lohn wo bist du nur?"

verpasse einen Monatslohn innerhalb von 10 Tagen




"Hast mal nen Euro?"

Zahle Schulden von zusammen gerechnet 1000 € zurück

Bonus Titel: Schuldner "Name"


----------



## zocor (21. Oktober 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Was zur.. ist nen natel? Der Die Das Natel?



Ein Natel ist in Deutsch ein Handy. Wird in der Schweiz jedoch so genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--

Geh Arbeiten:
Erlebe erfolgreich einen Arbeitstag ohne Verspätet o. Übermüdet zur Arbeit erscheinen.
Titel: Der Arbeitende.


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Soviel ich jetz googln konnte ist das Hans von Seeckt und der war irgend so n Genaral im 1sten Weltkrieg^^


Titel: Der Verschwörer

Besorgt euch einen Avatar von Hans von Seeckt und schürt wilde spekulationen über eure politische Ausrichtung

Bonus: Merkwürdige Fragen


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Sry, Hansquadrat, mein Opa ist im 2. Weltkrieg über mehrere Tage hinweg im KZ gefoltert worden und ihm wurde bei der Flucht ein Fuss abgeschossen. Seine Frau, meine Oma, wurde von nem ganzen LKW an Nazis vergewaltigt. Man darf doch fragen, ob jemand zu diesem Mordregime steht, oder nicht. Ich habe keinerlei Spekulation angefacht, nur ganz normal gefragt. Du bist kein Rechter, und gut is.


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Oktober 2009)

> Sry, Hansquadrat, mein Opa ist im 2. Weltkrieg über mehrere Tage hinweg im KZ gefoltert worden und ihm wurde bei der Flucht ein Fuss abgeschossen. Seine Frau, meine Oma, wurde von nem ganzen LKW an Nazis vergewaltigt. Man darf doch fragen, ob jemand zu diesem Mordregime steht, oder nicht. Ich habe keinerlei Spekulation angefacht, nur ganz normal gefragt. Du bist kein Rechter, und gut is.


Und welchen Titel gibt das nun? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Cruzia (21. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte das ist ja schlimm was deine Familie erlebt hat, das tut mir sehr leid für euch wie geht ihr damit um?

Darf ich fragen wie alt deine Grosseltern sind, leben sie noch?


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Lass dir gesagt sein das ich derlei ansichten eher verachtungswürdig finde, soviel dazu


Titel: Held der Arbeit

Steht früh auf und schleppt euch auf arbeit, und schafft es rechtzeititg zu tw heim


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Verkauft erfolgreich euren WoW Acccount, um noch mehr RL - Archievements erhalten zu können:
> Titel
> *[Der Befreite]*



wohl eher *[Der Betrüger]*, *[Der Dieb]*  etc ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

@Cruzia und Gnorfal: Ich find das echt schrecklich was ihr hier abzieht. Für sowas solltet ihr echt gebannt werden.


----------



## Cruzia (21. Oktober 2009)

tut mir echt leid entschuldige mich hier bei allen!

----Sei einfach ruhig----

Stelle innerhalb fünf Threads jeweils 5 unpassende Fragen oder Aussagen

Titel: Nervensäge


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> @Cruzia und Gnorfal: Ich find das echt schrecklich was ihr hier abzieht. Für sowas solltet ihr echt gebannt werden.



Nunja bei aller feinfühligkeit wer solche dinge über sich preisgibt muss sich drüber klar sein das solche aussagen oder fragen kommen.


Titel: Mieser Sack

Lasse keine Gelegenheit aus deine Freunde zu maltretieren, auch nicht wenn sie gerade beim Tättowierer sitzen


----------



## Greebo.Infi (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Hölle entkommen
"schließt ein Studium eurer Wahl ab"

Vollzeitstelle
"Lasst die Nebenjobs hinter euch und verdient zum ersten Mal richtig Geld"

Und das beste Achievement überhaupt
Werdet Vater und die Welt ist schön
"Bekommt ein Kind"


----------



## hardrain86 (21. Oktober 2009)

geile idee^^
mal überlegen...

DAS GESICHT EINES UNTOTEN
steht erst um 12 uhr auf nach einer alkoholisierten party!<------->Titel:Untoter (name)

ZWERGENDISTRIKT
pöbelt 10 leute an einem abend an!<---->Titel:Ausrufer (name)

"PARTY DER BESTEN FREUNDE"
macht party mit 20 menschen die sich nicht gut mit dir verstehen!<----->Titelname) der Mutige


----------



## hardrain86 (21. Oktober 2009)

Greebo.Infi schrieb:


> Der Hölle entkommen
> "schließt ein Studium eurer Wahl ab"
> 
> Vollzeitstelle
> ...


geil da habe ich doch shconmal 2 neue wieder die ich geschafft habe^^


----------



## Greebo.Infi (21. Oktober 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> geil da habe ich doch shconmal 2 neue wieder die ich geschafft habe^^


Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinquisitor (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Altersvorsorge]*

Sorge dafür, dass mindestens 3 Nachwuchskräfte mit Deinem eigenen Genmaterial Deine Rente sichern.

Bonus: Rente.

*[Has´u ma´ ´ne Ma´k?]*

Schaffe es, ein Fussballspiel zu besuchen, danach eine Kneipentour mit den Kumpels zu machen und besoffen zu werden,  und werd danach mit dem Taxi nach Haus gebracht, ohne dass Du auch nur 1 Cent an dem abend ausgibst.

Titel: Schnorrer [Name]

*[Genuss]*

Trinke 50 verschiedene Biermarken.

*[Mehr Genuss]*

Trinke 100 verschiedene Biermarken.

*[Noch mehr Genuss]*

Trinke 250 verschiedene Biermarken.

Titel: Geniesser [Name]

Bonus: eigene Brauerei


*[Wein auf Bier das rat´ ich Dir]*

Trinke an einem abend 10 verschiedene Alkoholsorten, ohne am nächsten Tag verkatert zu sein

Titel: Saufbruder [Name]


*[Bier auf Wein, das muss nicht sein]*

Trinke an einem abend 10 verschiedene Alkoholsorten, und erlebe am nächsten Tag den Kater Deines Lebens.

Titel: Kater [Name]


----------



## hardrain86 (21. Oktober 2009)

Greebo.Infi schrieb:


> Gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ausgenommen des studiums^^


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

@Gnorfal
Sry, aber f*** dich!

Ne, meine Grosseltern leben leider nichtmehr und meine Oma hat trotz dieser Erlebnisse drei Kinder hochgezogen, wovon eines mein Vater ist. Aber das tut nix zur Sache, wollte nicht ein derartiges Flair in den Thread bringen. Hätt ich garnicht erst posten sollen, sry.

Dafür gebe ich ihr den Erfolg "Meistere das Leben" - R.I.P.!


----------



## hardrain86 (21. Oktober 2009)

DER HINTERLISTIGE
Schleimt euch beim Chef ein und bekommt dadurch eine Belohnung(raucherpause,ect)
Titel: Schleimer (name)


----------



## hardrain86 (21. Oktober 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Gnorfal
> Sry, aber f*** dich!
> 
> Ne, meine Grosseltern leben leider nichtmehr und meine Oma hat trotz dieser Erlebnisse drei Kinder hochgezogen, wovon eines mein Vater ist. Aber das tut nix zur Sache, wollte nicht ein derartiges Flair in den Thread bringen. Hätt ich garnicht erst posten sollen, sry.
> ...


einfach mal melden wenn sowas zu oft vorkommt dann dauerts nimmer lang mit dem!


----------



## Genomchen (21. Oktober 2009)

Hardrain, Glückspilz gabs doch schon hier im Thread, oder? Und "Der Schleimer" würde doch viel besser passen hehe^^


----------



## hardrain86 (21. Oktober 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hardrain, Glückspilz gabs doch schon hier im Thread, oder? Und "Der Schleimer" würde doch viel besser passen hehe^^


sry habe mir net alle durchgelesen des waren mri so früh am morgen zu viele^^
aber ok denne heißt es nu schleimer^^


----------



## skyline930 (21. Oktober 2009)

[Zockenzockenzocken]
Spiele am Tag mindestens 25h WoW, ohne dabei zum RL-Geistheiler zu müssen.
Titel: <name> der Ausdauernde

[You were kicked from the Server]
Befördere deine störende Katze mit einem Tritt aus dem Zimmer, ohne dabei der Katze, dir, oder sonstigen Einrichtungsgegenständen Schaden zuzufügen.
Titel: Katzenfreund <name>

Das zweite Achievment muss ich täglich mindestens 5 Mal machen >.>


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Titel: Merkwürdiger Mensch

Erzähle deine komplette Lebensgeschichte in einem Internetforum. Wundere dich über böswillige Kommentare und flame hart aus der Opferrolle herraus. Bekomme Recht da du der moralische Sieger bist

Bonus : /facepalm


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Der Weg ist das Ziel]*

Spielt World of Warcraft länger als 3 Wochen, ohne mehr als 10 Erfolge zu erringen.

Bonusitem: 

*Ausdauernder Schal des Sinneswandels

Hals

+ 35 Intelligenz
+ 111 Willenskraft
+ 65 Ausdauer

Benötigt Stufe 80*


Titel: *[Name] der Harmlose.*


----------



## Xerodes (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Was sein muss muss sein!]* bzw. *[Was rein muss muss rein!]*

Trinkt auf einer Party jedes alkoholische Getränk, das euch angeboten wird!


----------



## Cruzia (21. Oktober 2009)

----Immer Augen auf, auf Arbeit---

schlafe bei der Arbeit ein ohne das dein Chef es beim reinkommen merkt

Titel: Held der Arbeit

Bonusitem. "Schlafschaf" (Benutzen: Lehrt euch wie man diese haustier beschwört!)


----------



## Vindexa (21. Oktober 2009)

[Nüchtern macht's mehr Spaß]
Schafft es, obwohl ihr für gewöhnlich 10 Bier und mehr die Woche trinkt, den Junggesellenabschied eines Kumpels nüchtern zu beenden.

[Sonntagsfahrer]
Fahre an einem beliebigen Tag stets mindestens 20 km/h langsamer, als erlaubt wären.

Titel: Sonntagsfaher "Name"

[Ich hab den schwarzen Gürtel!]
Sage jemandem, der dich bedroht, dass du den schwarzen Gürtel in Karate hast und überzeuge ihn anschließend davon, dass du nicht geblufft hast.

[Retter in der Not]
Rette jemanden aus einer Situation, die ihm das Leben hätte kosten können, ohne dabei auf dich selber zu achten.

Belohnung: [Heldenabzeichen]

[Das Alter ist nur eine Zahl]
Gehe mit mindestens Stufe 45 in einen angesagten Club und zeig den jungen Hüpfern, wie man Party macht.

Titel: "Name", der Lebenslustige

[Monogamie]
Führe midnestens 5 Jahre ohne Pause eine Beziehung mit ein und derselben Frau, in der ihr beide stets glücklich seit.

Belohnung: [Ehering] x2


----------



## LordKlobb (21. Oktober 2009)

Bekomme in einer Stunde ( also halb 12 morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

alle 4 Weisheitszähne unter örtlicher betäubung gezogen...

<< arme sau <name >>


----------



## Liberiana (21. Oktober 2009)

*[Auch mit grüner Ausrüstung hat man Respekt verdient!]*
---Werdet Polizist


----------



## hohlehupe (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

schaffe es Mittwoch morgens nicht alle 5 Minuten den Login zu probieren.

Titel: Der Geduldige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> Bekomme in einer Stunde ( also halb 12 morgens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Belohnung: 2 Tage Arbeitspause dafür massig WoW und Eiscreme


----------



## FallenAngel88 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hansquadrat schrieb:


> Soviel ich jetz googln konnte ist das Hans von Seeckt und der war irgend so n Genaral im 1sten Weltkrieg^^
> 
> 
> Titel: Der Verschwörer
> ...



den kann ich erweitern in dem man ne 88 im namen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khemenu (21. Oktober 2009)

____________
Ich habs geschafft

Erhaltet 1.000.000 €

Ihr erhaltet: Schlüssel zum Bugatti

____________
WTF????

Fallt 65 Meter ohne zu sterben

___________
God save the...

werdet Königin von England

Bonustitel: the Queen

____________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n guter Fred


----------



## Potpotom (21. Oktober 2009)

[Keine Zeit]
Fahrt 12 Km auf dem Standstreifen am Stau vorbei ohne angehalten zu werden.
Titel: [Name] das Arschgesicht



Potpotom das Arschgesicht hat den Erfolg "[Keine Zeit]" erhalten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2009)

[Schaffe Schaffe Häusle baue]

  Erhaltet ein eigenes Haus oder eine Wohnung als Eigentum



  Titel: „Eigentümer“



  --



  [is der lebensmüde…?]

  Geht in voller Fanbekleidung einer Gastmannschaft in den gegnerischen Fanblock bei einem Fußballspiel in der Türkei oder auf Schalke



  Titel „Lebensmüde/r“



  --



  [Das schafft er nie…!]

  Überzeugt 10 aktive WoW-Spieler, Ihr Abonnement zu kündigen



  Titel: „Überzeuger“


----------



## serpendt (21. Oktober 2009)

*"Du wohnst noch bei deiner Mutter?!"*


Werdet 45 Jahre alt und wohnt noch bei eurer Mutter zu Hause.

Titel: Muttersöhnchen


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

Gibt´s für die RL-Erfolge auch Wappenröcke? xD


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Witzige Idee, aber doch etwas besser für das Gott und die Welt Forum geeignet.

[Will wohl Superman/woman werden]

X verschobene Themen... Muskelkater incoming.


[SuFu Held]

Weise die User zum dröfmillionsten Male auf die SuFu hin.

hehe^^


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

[Wir flitzen - Wer sind wir? - Die anderen kommen noch!]
Besaufe Dich an einer Hausparty hemmungslos, zieh Dich aus und flitze durch die Stadt.
Titel: <Name> Bruder/Schwester von Frank The Tank


----------



## mommel (21. Oktober 2009)

[Quit wow for a better life]

1. Seit WOWsüchtig
2.Loggt euch in die Accountverwaltung ein und klickt euch soweit durch bis ihr mit diesem Bild übereinstimmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Sucht euch ein Hobby was nichts mit dem PC zu tun hat
4. Loggt euch nie wieder in die Accountverwaltung ein


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> [Wir flitzen - Wer sind wir? - Die anderen kommen noch!]
> Besaufe Dich an einer Hausparty hemmungslos, zieh Dich aus und flitze durch die Stadt.
> Titel: <Name> Bruder/Schwester von Frank The Tank



Den kapiere ich sowas von garnicht - ergo nicht witzig. :X


----------



## Harkor (21. Oktober 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Sorry für Klugscheisserei aber das ist biologisch unmöglich. Ein Mensch kann theoretisch nur 120 Jahre alt werden.



Ah ja, 1840 war man davon überzeugt, das der Mensch bei einer Geschwindigkeit von über 20 km/h stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (21. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Den kapiere ich sowas von garnicht - ergo nicht witzig. :X


Is doch witzig nur du kennst wohl den Film nicht


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Den kapiere ich sowas von garnicht - ergo nicht witzig. :X





mommel schrieb:


> Is doch witzig nur du kennst wohl den Film nicht


Schtümmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau Dir mal den Film "Old School" an. Ansonsten hier die Szene auf Englisch:


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Sorry für Klugscheisserei aber das ist biologisch unmöglich. Ein Mensch kann theoretisch nur 120 Jahre alt werden.





			
				Wikipedia-Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Alters-Weltrekord
> Diesen hält die Südfranzösin Jeanne Calment mit 122 Jahren 164 Tagen († 4. August 1997). Sie gilt als ältester Mensch, der jemals lebte und deshalb als Phänomen: Die Südfranzösin Jeanne Louise Calment kam 1875 als Tochter von Nicolas und Marguerite Gilles in Arles auf die Welt. Weil ihre Chronologie zweifelsfrei gesichert ist, wird Calment als Alters-Weltrekordlerin geführt.


----------



## Quovenja (21. Oktober 2009)

Episch: Legt an jedem Platz einen teuren Gegenstand an, der einen Mindestwert von 500 € hat.

Deserteur: Installiert AION, WAR, oder ein anderes MMORPG.

Der grüne Heinrich: Werft in der Innenstadt 30 Minuten lang mit Geld um euch und fleht, dass Ihr mit Salat gefüttert werden wollt ohne die Aufmerksamkeit einer Psychatrie zu wecken.

Der Polizeischreck: Verprügelt einen Polizisten im Dienst. <Belohnung: Einraum-Wohnung mit Wasser, Toilette, 3 warmen Mahlzeiten am Tag und Zimmergenossen>

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

"Very Trve Nordic Evil Cvlt Grim Frostbitten Satanikk Warrior": verprügelt so viele kleine gangta rapper kiddys,ed hardy deppen und lady gaga idioten wie möglich in nur 1 jahr.


----------



## Alion (21. Oktober 2009)

*Der Noble*
Erhalte einen Nobelpreis

*Das interessiert doch keine Sau*
Schafft es, dass eine Boulevardzeitung einen Bericht über euch schreibt.
Belohnung: Mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als ihr ertragen könnt.

*Reisender*
Besucht 10 verschiedene Länder

*Guter Vorsatzt*
Löst ein Jahresabo für einen Fitness Studio und geht nie hin.
Belohnung: Bierbauch

*Von den blauen Bergen kommen wir*
Betrinkt euch im Skiurlaub

*Was war denn letzte Nacht?*
Betrinkt euch so fest, dass ich am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr wisst was ihr gemacht habt.

*Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen*
Lasst euch von einer Frau/Mann einen Knutschfleck am Hals machen und geht am nächsten Tag mit einem Rollkragenpullover zur Schule/Arbeit.

*Das ist ja ekelhaft*
Lasst einen fahren während ihr am Sonntag Morgen gemütlich mit der Freundin/Freund im Bett liegt.
Belohnung: Mehr Platz

*Aber das schmerzt doch!*
Lasst euch von eurer Freundin/Freund während des Geschlechtsakts malträtieren.


----------



## NightCreat (22. Oktober 2009)

*[Make love not Reallife]*
Verprügelt einen anderen Menschen und sagt ihm anschließend das es euch Leid tut

*[Alter 10]*
Erreicht das zehnte Lebensjahr

*Wie tief kann man fallen?*
Hant keine Freunde und überzeugt jeden das ihr der letzte Dreck seid
Titel: <NAME> Der Einsame


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2009)

NightCreat schrieb:


> *[Make love not Reallife]*
> Verprügelt einen anderen Menschen und sagt ihm anschließend das es euch Leid tut


*[Make a muddle not Life]
*Sagt einem Menschen das es euch leid tut und wenn er fragt warum, verprügelt ihn.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> *Der Noble*
> Erhalte einen Nobelpreis
> 
> *Das interessiert doch keine Sau*
> ...


das ist ja richtig geil...bis auf einen Erfolg alles erreicht was du aufgelistet hast
und noch einen anderen erreichten Erfolg
*Schönen Abend noch*
Geratet nach einem WM-Spiel sturzbetrunken in eine Polizeikontrolle,haucht den Polizisten der euch kontrolliert mit einem dummen Grinsne ins Gesicht,fallt fast auf dne Beifahrersitz während ihr den Lappen rauskramt und antwortet auf dem Spruch:"Schönen Abend noch" mit einem gelallten "gleichfalls"während ihr weiterfahrt.
Belohnung:stocknüchtern


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist ja richtig geil...bis auf einen Erfolg alles erreicht was du aufgelistet hast


Da ich nicht annehme, dass du einen Nobelpreis gewonnen hast, frage ich dich jetzt. Warum warst du denn in der Boulevard Presse?

BTW: Von meinen Aufgelisteten habe ich mit ausnahme von Nobelpreis, der Boulevardzeitung und dem Fitnessclub auch alles erreicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

darf ich wirklich ein ganzes jahr nicht ins fitnessstudio gehn um den erfolg zu kriegen

weil dann muss ich n 2tes abo abschließen XD


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Da ich nicht annehme, dass du einen Nobelpreis gewonnen hast, frage ich dich jetzt. Warum warst du denn in der Boulevard Presse?


Trainer im Fussballherrenbereich...aber stimmt haargenau deine Überschrift dazu:das interessiert doch keine Sau


----------



## Falathrim (22. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Trainer im Fussballherrenbereich...aber stimmt haargenau deine Überschrift dazu:das interessiert doch keine Sau


Da interessiert mich doch glatt ob das bei einem Lüneburger Verein war...und wenn ja, welcher ;D

Ich find die Achievements in diesem Thread irgendwie lame o.0



> Schönen Abend noch
> Geratet nach einem WM-Spiel sturzbetrunken in eine Polizeikontrolle,haucht den Polizisten der euch kontrolliert mit einem dummen Grinsne ins Gesicht,fallt fast auf dne Beifahrersitz während ihr den Lappen rauskramt und antwortet auf dem Spruch:"Schönen Abend noch" mit einem gelallten "gleichfalls"während ihr weiterfahrt.



Geratet nach einem WM-Spiel stocknüchtern in eine Polizeikontrolle, nachdem Ihr Euch vorher ordentlich den Mund mit Schnaps ausgespült habt, haucht dem Polizisten der Euch kontrolliert mit einem dummen Grinsen ins Gesicht und fallt wie ein Sack auf den Fahrersitz zurück. Antwortet auf die Frage, ob Ihr etwas getrunken habt mit nein und werdet zum Pusten aufgefordert. Pustet, lasst euch nachweisen dass ihr nichts getrunken habt, grinst dem Polizisten ins Gesicht, sagt dem Polizisten "Schönen Abend noch" und fahrt laut lachend weiter.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

[Hölle auf Erden]
Geht mit euer Mutter *und* eurer Freundin für den Winter einkaufen, ohne aus der Ruhe zu kommen

<Name>, the Unbreakable

[LAUT?]
Bringt 10 verschiedene Nachbarn dazu, sich über die Lautstärker eurer Musik zu ärgern

Belohnung: Kopfhörer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

[Nerven aus Drahtseilen]

Übersteht Freitags eine Doppelstunde Französisch ohne wahnsinnig zu werden.

<Name> der Überlebenskünstler


[Ach, das ist verboten?]

Unterbreitet der Polizei eine fadenscheinige Ausrede und kommt damit auch noch durch.

Outlaw <Name>


----------



## Potpotom (23. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> [Ach, das ist verboten?]
> 
> Unterbreitet der Polizei eine fadenscheinige Ausrede und kommt damit auch noch durch.
> 
> Outlaw <Name>


Das geht auch umgekehrt... dazu eine kleine Vorgeschichte. Ich quäle mich jeden Morgen durch den Berufsverkehr und gehöre tatsächlich zu denjenigen, die den Autobahnstau verkürzen in dem sie über den Parkplatz, Raststätten und Aus- und Abfahrten fahren. Vor ein paar Wochen hielt mich dann die Gendarmerie auf einem Parkplatz (Grenzübergang) an und wollte mich ernsthat büßen lassen.

*[Ach, lernen Sie ihren Job!]*

Überzeugt die Polizei davon, dass das was ihr getan habt gegen kein Gesetz/Verordnung verstösst und ihr nicht bereit seit auch nur einen Cent zu bezahlen. Versucht dabei den Polizisten so weit zu reizen, dass er euch wütend wegschickt.

Titel: Arschkind Potpotom

PS: Ja, dauerte letztendlich länger als wäre ich durch den Stau gekrüppelt... aber das wars mir wert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Da interessiert mich doch glatt ob das bei einem Lüneburger Verein war...und wenn ja, welcher ;D
> 
> Ich find die Achievements in diesem Thread irgendwie lame o.0
> 
> ...


klar Fala,beim LSK(heute Hansa.lächerlich).naja,bin ja schon etwas älter als das junge Gemüse hier.es war August 1992 als LSK gegen den Bundesligisten Karlsruhe spielte,wo sich Bender(kennt heute gar keiner mehr) bei einer Ecke hinpackte und 2000 Lüneburger gröhlten.war ein schönes Spiel was letztendlich aber standesgemäss 0:3 verloren wurde.ich war nich Trainer vom LSK,sondern von einem anderen Verein udn kam wegen des Spiels mit einem kleinen Satz udn Foto in eine bekannte bebilderte Zeitung.aber warum verrate ich natürlich nicht hier


----------



## Fr34z0r (23. Oktober 2009)

*[Der Glückliche Arbeiter]*

Fangt nach dem erfolgreichen Schulabschluss die Berufsschule an und bekommt nach 2 Wochen eine Zusage für eine Ausbildung.


...


Achievement earned *bling*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

[Ich muss zerstören]

Lasst nach einer Doppelstunde Französisch eure angesammelte Wut an Mobiliar und Mitschülern aus.

Bonustitel: la destructeur


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> [Ich muss zerstören]
> 
> Lasst nach einer Doppelstunde Französisch eure angesammelte Wut an Mobiliar und Mitschülern aus.
> 
> Bonustitel: la destructeur


Ich mag mich irren... aber "la destructeur" klingt irgendwie komisch. La destructrice könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, oder aber le destructeur - frag mal deine Französischlehrerin und hör auf das Mobilar zu zerstören. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: 
Der Reisswolf in meinem Büro heisst auch "destructeur"...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich mag mich irren... aber "la destructeur" klingt irgendwie komisch.



Das war doch der witz an der sache^^
La Destructeur ist natürlich falsch
Mais je ne parle pas francais


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. Oktober 2009)

Schaut euch eine Obduktion an einer echten Leiche an ohne wegzuschalten.

Titel: Der Leichenbeschauer

Bonus des Titels beim anlegen: Härtester Splatter ist nur noch Kinderkram für dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

macht bei einer Obduktion mit

Titel: Artzt in Ausbildung


----------



## Artherk (26. Oktober 2009)

-Letzter Überlebender-

Überlebt die durch virale/biotechnisch ausgelöste Zombiekatastrophe.

Titel:
Last Survivor *Name*

Item:
*Gummipuppe*


----------



## Datank (27. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Den kapiere ich sowas von garnicht - ergo nicht witzig. :X




Damit du den Kapierst musst du den Film gesehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Oktober 2009)

-Facepalm!-

Lauft auf dem weg zur Bibliothek deiner Schule 2 mal gegen eine Tür.


-Ich bin so Kluk-

Seid in jedem Hauptfach deiner Schule mindestens einmal der beste in einer Arbeit/einem Test und prahle vor den anderen rum.

Belohnung:+50 Selbstvertrauen, -1500 RUf bei "Klassenkameraden"


-Der Spieler ignoriert euch-

Ignoriere mindesten 10 Leute die dich beleidigen und lache über eine dieser Beleidigungen.

Belohnung: Titel: <Name> ignoriert euch!


----------

